# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Aleksin 1G-kuvasto

## Aleksi.K

Laitetaan vajaan 50 kuvan satsi julkaisuun. Huhtikuisia kuvia linkistä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...htikuu%202008/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Aurinkoisen päivän satoa Otaniemestä ja Leppävaarasta alkaen tuosta: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1189.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vappuaaton kuvia tästä alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1213.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun ensimmäisen perjantain (keskinkertaisia) kuvia alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1243.JPG

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aleksi, sinulla on paljon oikein mukavia kuvia. Kiitos niistä. Samalla kannustan sinua kuvaamaan aina vain enemmän.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutama perjantai-illan kuva vielä Koivuvaaran ja Rajatorpan ympäristöstä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1272.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pitihän se Nuuksion reissullekin kamera mukaan ottaa, joten Toukokuun kuvasto jatkuu tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1290.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja toukokuun kuvat saavat jatkoa alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1386.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja muutama lauantainen kuva alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1429.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun kuvat jatkuvat tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1503.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun kuvasato on päivittinyt alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1550.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun kuvat jatkuvat muutamalla otoksella alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1602.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvasto täydentyi pilvisessä säässä alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...20.jpg%202.jpg

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tulevan loman kunniaksi uusia kuvia alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1653.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muuta kuva perjantailta alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1700.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun viimeinen viikko pyörähti käyntiin tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1722.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kesäkuun ensimmäisen viikon kuvituksia tästä alkaen olkaapa hyvät: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1769.JPG

----------


## Suntikka

> Kesäkuun ensimmäisen viikon kuvituksia tästä alkaen olkaapa hyvät: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1769.JPG


Kyllä on hienoja kuvia,näitä lisää. :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Jahas, sitä on ilmeisesti oltu Bussipassilla ajelemassa. Paljonkohan mahtoi kertyä kilometrejä ja kerro toki muita kokemuksia bussipassista. Esim oliko tuote tuttu kuljettajien keskuudessa niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteessä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jep, tuli se bussipassilla mentyä. Juttua on tuolla sille kuuluvassa viestiketjussa..


MODEDIT/vko: Eli täällä.

----------


## JSL

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2230.JPG Lehtisen Jarin (turkubus) ruotsista tuoma auto. Eipä ehtiny pitkää aikaa olla TLO:väreissä. Noita tuli sillon 4 kpl, oliskos ollu 2002. 3:ssa kylmäkone, niinku tässä entises 10:ssä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kerrottakoon, että kamera meni tänään huoltoon, joten voi mennä viikko tai pari ennen kuin uusia kuvia tulee..

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kesäkuun kuvasto jatkuupi tuosta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2276.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vähän isompi satsi kesäkuisia kuvia Varnais-suomesta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2463.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuu pyörähti käyntiin heti ekana päivänä muutaman kuvan kera. Kuvat on otettu kakkoskameralla, joten EXIF-tiedot ovat miten ovat. Mutta heinäkuu alkaa siis tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...%E4kuu%202008/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuun ensimmäisenä perjantaina piteli hienoja ilmoja, joten heinäkuun kuvasto jatkuu Helsingin maisemissa alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2559.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuu on ollut vähäinen johtuen pienestä aikapulasta. Heinäkuu jatkuu muutaman kuvan voimin kuitenkin tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1138.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuun kuvasto jatkuu mm. Eskelisillä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1166.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuu jatkuu kotikulmilta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2636.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kotikulmilla-sarja jatkuu ja samalla heinäkuun vikat kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2650.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Elokuun kuvasto alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2659.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Elokuun kuvasto jatkuu tuosta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2673.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia mm. Etelä-espoosta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2702.JPG

----------


## vristo

Westendin Linjan retrobussi on kyllä tyylikäs piristys:

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2674.JPG

----------


## JT

CBF #108 muistaakseni kävi ojan puolella viime talvena, joten siksi ovipuolen pellit on jouduttu vaihtamaan. Concordiahan tunnetusti on melko nihkeästi maalannut vanhaa kalustoaan omiin väreihinsä, joten tuohonkin siniraita on jätetty maalaamatta ja tuskin enää maalataankaan. Ja onhan uudemmissakin yksilöissä jätetty peltienvaihdon jälkeen pielet maalaamatta - esim. CBF #486. Harrastajan kannalta tuommoiset pienet yksityiskohdat helpottavat toki bongaamisessa.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Käväsin nopeasti Tampereella, joten kuvasto jatkuu siis lähinnä Tampereen kuvilla alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2734.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Elokuu jatkuu heti seuraavana päivänä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2822.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia mm. Martinlaaksosta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2849.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Viimeisen kesälomapäivän kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2880.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutama kuva mm. Huopalahdesta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2923.JPG

----------


## Hujis

Kattelinkin tossa päivänä eräänä jotta Etelän Busseille on hankittu Satulin ja Taksikuljetuksen vanha lahtelaispöristin.

----------


## Miska

> Kattelinkin tossa päivänä eräänä jotta Etelän Busseille on hankittu Satulin ja Taksikuljetuksen vanha lahtelaispöristin.


Tuo Mersu-Lahti onkin päässyt takaisin tuttuihin ympyröihin, Martinlaakson terminaalissahan se oli tuttu näky alkuperäisellä omistajallaan Taksikuljetuksella linjalla v35. Liekö Satuli hieman supistanut toimintaansa kun myös tämä Neoplan on myynnissä. Kyseessä lienee GCM-831 -kilpinen auto.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2930.JPG
Meikäläinen upean käteenkäyvän Hintti-Scanian ohjastajana. Niin hyvä ajaa etten löydä tarpeeksi kehuvia sanoja! Automaattiovetkin toimivat kuin pitääkin.  :Smile: 
Mainittakoon, että samalla alustatekniikalla, mutta suomalaisella Carrus City L -korilla tehtyä sarjaa HKL (HelB) 9402-9411 on kutsuttu vastaavasti Hetero-Scanioiksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Koulun alkamisen myötä kuvailu on jäänyt ajan puutteesta johtuen vähemmälle. Siitä huolimatta muutama kuva on kertynyt syyskuulle, ja ne alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2943.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia perjantaiaamulta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2957.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kävin Elimäellä mökkeilemässä, ja muutama kuva matkan varrelta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1484.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvasto jatkuu mm. Nuuksiosta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_2986.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusia kuvia Syyskuulta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3016.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Morjes.

Kaivelin vanhoja arkistoja, ja tein niistä yhden kuvasarjan. Osassa on EXIF-tiedot ovat väärät, eli esimerkiksi joissakin kuvissa mainitaan kuvausvuodeksi 2019. Kuvia on aina 2003 vuodelta alkaen. Arkisto alkaa tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...a/IM000163.JPG . Kommentteja, kuvatietoja yms voi lisäillä vaikka tähän ketjuun, jos niitä tulee mieleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kommentteja,...


Varsinkin tämä on erinomaisen upea!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kiitokset kiitoksista. Tosiaan rattivaunun kuva on ihan ensimmäisiä testikuvia nykyisellä kamerallani. Ihan hyvin sattui kieltämättä, joskin ehkä se yhen samin kylki vähän turhankin hallitseva.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Syyskuu jatkuu mm. Heurekan pihasta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3057.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Syyskuun kuvasto jatkuu alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3092.JPG

----------


## Koala

> Varsinkin tämä on erinomaisen upea!


Tämä linkki ei (enää?) toimi?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä linkki ei (enää?) toimi?


Aleksi on uudelleenjärjestellyt kansioitaan. Kuva löytyy tästä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Syyskuu sai jatkoa heti samantien auringonpaisteessa alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3128.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lisää syyskuun kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3182.jpg

----------


## Tonttu18

Miten pääsit Helbin varikolle?

ja mitä tapahtuu tässä kuvassa http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3194.JPG

----------


## Hujis

> Miten pääsit Helbin varikolle?


En ole Aleksi K, mutta vastaanpa kysymykseen omien kokemusten pohjalta:

Niin HelBin varikolle kuin usein muillekkin varikoille pääsee varikon portista, ja eipä muuta kun reippahasti kysymään konttorin puolelta, josko olisi soveliasta kuvia alueella räpsiä. Varikoilla, joilla itse olen piipahdellut on suhtautuminen ollut oikein positiivinen.

----------


## Tonttu18

> En ole Aleksi K, mutta vastaanpa kysymykseen omien kokemusten pohjalta:
> 
> Niin HelBin varikolle kuin usein muillekkin varikoille pääsee varikon portista, ja eipä muuta kun reippahasti kysymään konttorin puolelta, josko olisi soveliasta kuvia alueella räpsiä. Varikoilla, joilla itse olen piipahdellut on suhtautuminen ollut oikein positiivinen.



Aha, noin helppoa se on  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miten pääsit Helbin varikolle?
> 
> ja mitä tapahtuu tässä kuvassa http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3194.JPG


Varikolle pääsin erään helbillä työskelevän kuljettajan (esittäytyköön itse, jos näkee tarpeelliseksi  :Smile: ) matkassa. Tuossa kuvassa todella vedetään trukilla telimannea. Aiheeseen liittyvä video on tässä http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Videot/MVI_3195.AVI

Kauniit säät jatkuivat ja niin myös 1g-kuvasto alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3211.JPG

----------


## karihoo

Tämä HELB #9937 taisi olla tänään tiistaina päivällä Ruhassa Technosmartin poikien asennettavana. Ripeää työtä kun kerkesi vielä iltapäiväruuhkaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutama kuvalisäys kakkoskameralla syyskuuhun alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_1514.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Syyskuun viimeisen sunnuntain kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3276.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Loput syyskuun kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3306.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lokakuun alkupäivien kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3321.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutama kuva lokakuulta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3363.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lokakuun kuvasto jatkuu alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3411.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hostikan testiajelureissulta kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3473.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lisää lokakuisia kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3515.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Loput lokakuun kuvat alkaen tästä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3575.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Marraskuun kuvasto pärähti käytiin tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3653.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Marraskuun kuvasto on hieman päivittynyt alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3714.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vähän isompi uusi kuvasatsi pääasiassa Itä-Helsingistä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3762.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Marraskuun kuvasto on täydentynyt alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3910.JPG

----------


## Tonttu18

Ja mikä linja tämä on? http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3914.JPG

----------


## Tuomas

Eipä tuossa tuolla hetkellä olla millään linjalla, vaan menossa on "Helsingin Bussiliikenteen toimintatapojen ja laitteiden ominaisuuksien demonstraatio".

HelBhän ajaa tällä hetkellä linjoja 22, 23, 23N ja 57 kahdessa eri kaupungissa, ja vuodenvaihteessa joukkoon liittyy vielä 52:kin. Yhtiön sisäisessä materiaalissa (vuoroaikataulut jne.) ne on eroteltu niin, että Espoon linjoihin lisätään iso E-kirjain eteen.

Tietyissä Mitron-linjakilvissä saa linjanumeroa muutettua myös käsin. Tässä tapauksessa metroa korvaavan linjan (99) numero on muutettu täsmälleen sellaiseksi kuin mitä vuoroaikataulussa lukee.

----------


## Hujis

> Ja mikä linja tämä on? http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_3914.JPG


Siinä korvataan Espoon Lintuvaaran metroliikennettä sähkökatkon, kiskojen kromauksen ja Jääskeläntien Aseman 350-metristen rullaportaiden rasvauksen vuoksi. Kun nämä huoltotoimenpiteet ovat saatu valmiiksi, siirretään rataa vielä 3cm länteen päin välllä Hämevaara-Vallikatu  :Wink: 

Itse asiassa linja-autohan on maantieteellisesti jo Vantaan puolella, joten Vantaalaisillakin on lähestulkoon oma metro!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sekalaisia kuvia on kertynyt noin viikon ajalta muutamia ja ne on nähtävillä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/DSC00047.JPG

Viking Xprs:n sisätiloista ja kansista kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Muita%20kuvia/Viking%20Xprs/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Syksyn viimeisen perjantain kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4093.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuun kuvasto käynnistyi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4195.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusi kuvasatsi joulukuun räntäsateista alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4292.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tein eilen 17 tunnin mittaisen juna-ajelun. Reissun kuvasato alkaa tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4409.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvasto on täydentynyt joulun molemmin puolin alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4668.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tänään oli bussireissu vuorossa. Reitti kulki Lahden, Riksun ja Hämeenlinnan kautta. Tuotokset alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4760.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vuoden 2008 kuvat ovat kokonaisuudessaan täällä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoliikennekuvat+2008/

Ja vuoden 2009 kuvasto käynnistyi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_4881.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tämän päivän kuvasatsi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_4952.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusia Tammikuun kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5039.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tammikuun kuvasto sai jatkoa eilen mm. Mellunmäestä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5100.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvasto on viikon aikana täydentynyt hieman alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5163.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Loput tammikuun kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5210.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Helmikuun kuvastoon on jo kertynyt mukavasti. Eilen (Maanantaina) oli SRHS:n retki Hyvinkäälle joten alkupään kuvasto koostuu pääasiassa sen antimista; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5278.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Viikon mittaan on kertynyt mukavasti kuvia; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5397.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Taas on viikko vierähtänyt ja kuvia on kertynyt mm. Turusta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5501.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Maaliskuu käynnistyi eilisillä kuvilla alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...aaliskuu+2009/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Maaliskuu on ollut hieman hiljainen kuukausi. Nyt kuitenkin kuvastoon ollut vähän isompi uusi satsi monelta eri päivältä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5799.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutta maaliskuulta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5896.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vähän isompi satsi mm. Sotungin suunnalta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_5943.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Loput maaliskuun kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6057.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Samantien huhtikuu käynnistyi tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Huhtikuu+2009/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Huhtikuisia kuvia on jo kertynyt mukavasti lisää. 

Toissapäiväiset ja eiliset alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6141.JPG sekä tältä päivältä mm. Raaseporin suunnalta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6302.JPG

Kuvaston ensimmäinen vuosi on nyt takana ja jatkan myös jatkossa mikäli kuvien katsojia riittää..

----------


## ultrix

> Kuvaston ensimmäinen vuosi on nyt takana ja jatkan myös jatkossa mikäli kuvien katsojia riittää..


Saisit ainakin minusta todennäköisesti kuviesi katsojan, jos mainostaisit aina, mitä olet kuvannut. Erikoisuudet ja muut mielenkiintoiset kohteet keräävät varmasti katsojia. Esimerkiksi jos olet saanut napattua Ysikutterin Veikkolassa muistikortille, niin katsojia riittää  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia vieresestä maakunnasta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6486.JPG

----------


## antsa

Näköjään Elimäki hommanu käytetyn Vectorin. Tuotu Suomeen viime vuonna Lehtisen Linjalle josta ovat ostaneet monta Fiftyäkin. Vuosimalli on -95.

----------


## Miska

> Näköjään Elimäki hommanu käytetyn Vectorin. Tuotu Suomeen viime vuonna Lehtisen Linjalle josta ovat ostaneet monta Fiftyäkin. Vuosimalli on -95.


Ruotsiin ei noihin aikoihin kovin monta tuollaista vajaa 14-metristä Volvo-Vectoria mennyt. ABB055 meni jo vuosia sitten Paunulle ja AOO495 lienee edelleen Ruotsin rekisterissä, joten olisikohan tämä auto ex. EAY103 (poistettu Ruotsin rekisteristä 2.3.2009).

----------


## antsa

Mut tää on tuotu jo viime vuonna Suomeen, alusta numero yv31m3d11sa043693. Löytyislö tuolla tietoja ?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kyllä vain, auto on entinen EJJ393: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/dat...RE4knare=19430

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Auto on tosiaan Svensk Busshistoriassa kirjattu vahingossa Fiftyksi, lähetin Uffelle kommenttia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Koko Toukokuun kuvasatsi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6650.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Talvikauden viimeiset kuvat alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00143.JPG

----------


## jtm

Tuo OmniExpress joka sinulla on linkin ensimmäisenä on minun mielestäni kyllä todella tyylikäs. Minun havaintojeni hienoin OmniExpress. :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kesäkuun kuvasto käyntiin mm. Kuusamosta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_6854.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eilinen pikavisiitti Vaasaan toi tälläisiä kuvia muistikortille; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7032.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia vr:n lakkopäivältä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7144.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja kesäkuun kuvasto jatkuu tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7215.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuun kuvasto käynnistyi tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7271.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pitkästä aikaa uusia kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7361.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusia kuvia saatu kuvastoon heinäkuulta vasta nyt tietotekniksen ongelmien vuoksi, ja ne alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_7977.JPG sekä jo elokuisia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/IMG_8144.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt on 1G-kuvaston kuvia mahdollista myös arvostella tähdillä, ainakin näin kokeiluksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja tuosta alkaa syyskuu, olkaapi hyvät  :Smile:  ; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00271.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tämän viikonlopun satsi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00406.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja keskeltä viikkoa kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00509.JPG

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jälleen kerran mukava kuvallinen bongauslista. Kiitos siitä!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eilisiä kuvituksia alkaen tästä, mukana on mm. Vihdistä Satulin Neoplan ja Soini Hellstenin Wiima. Olkaa hyvät; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00556.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusia kuvituksia tarjolla alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00668.JPG  ja tästä ; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00702.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lokakuu käyntiin tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC00862.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uudempi satsi kuvia lähtee tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01054.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Marraskuun kuvasto on alkanut tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...arraskuu+2009/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pitkästä aikaa vähän isompi kuvasatsi alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01224.JPG

----------


## Eppu

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01260.JPG
http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01263.JPG

Pari mukavaa kuvaa lapsuuden maisemista  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuu pistettiin käyntiin itsenäisyyspäivänä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01344.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuisia kuvia kertyi eilen lisää Seinäjoelta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01372.JPG

----------


## killerpop

Kiva setti Seinäjoelta, tulipa tuo Mustajärven konttiauto varsinaisena yllätyksenä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onkohan tuo Mustajärven konttiauto ruotsista uitettu aikanaan? En meinaa ole moista aikaisemmin nähnyt niinkin etelässä..

----------


## killerpop

> Onkohan tuo Mustajärven konttiauto ruotsista uitettu aikanaan? En meinaa ole moista aikaisemmin nähnyt niinkin etelässä..


Autohan on Ruotsista hyvinkin, kulkenut rekisterillä EBZ852, eli tämä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuulle ilmaantunut muutama talvinen kuva tästä alkaen; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01454.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuista settiä lisää alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...9/DSC01476.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja tämän vuosikymmenen ensimmäiset kuvat ovat täällä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...mmikuu%202010/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tammikuisia kuvia on pärähtänyt lisää tänne; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01600.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Helmikuun kuvat ovat täällä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Helmikuu+2010/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja uutuuksia helmikuulta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01710.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutta matskua mm. Lentoaseman ympäristöstä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01815.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Käväsin pyörähtämässä Kirkkonummella ja kuvia siltä suunnalta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01884.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Maaliskuun kuvasto lähti käyntiin tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01927.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutta settiä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC01968.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja uutuuksia lisää alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02305.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutuuksia ilmestynyt kuvastoon; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...htikuu%202010/ ja http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02339.JPG

----------


## Rokko

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02442.JPG hyvä kuva kauppa-autosta ja erityisesti sen kuskista

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lisää uutuuksia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02463.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja lisää kuvia alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02542.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun kuvasto lähti käyntiin tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02577.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uutuuksia viime viikolta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02611.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uuden objektiivin kokeiluja alkaen tästä http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02677.JPG ja Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Järvenpää akselilta alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02708.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Isompi satsi uusia kuvia tullut alkaen; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02757.JPG , http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02802.JPG ja http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/DSC02983.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kesäkuulle on tullut mukavasti kuvia; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...es%E4kuu+2010/

----------


## Aleksi.K

No niin, parempi myöhään kun ei milloinkaan. Heinäkuun kuvat kokonaisuudessa tässä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...in%E4kuu+2010/ sekä elokuiset täällä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...0/Elokuu+2010/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt sitten vuosi 2011 käyntiin; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Tammikuu+2011/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Helmikuu käynnistyi tänään; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ikuu%25202011/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Huhtikuun kuvasto jatkui eilen ja tänään mm Maunulan suunnalla; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...1/DSC05926.JPG

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Huhtikuun kuvasto jatkui eilen ja tänään mm Maunulan suunnalla; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...1/DSC05926.JPG


Mukavia kuvia, mutta toivottavasti huhtikuussa ei ole oikeasti enää noin talvista...  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Herätellääs vanhaa viestiketjua vähän. Vuoden 2012 uusimmat otokset löytyvät tuolta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ikuu+2012/?n=0

----------


## Aleksi.K

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...aaliskuu+2012/ ja siinä sitten maaliskuun uudet

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jatketaan lisää vanhaa viestiketjua, uutuuksia täällä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...aaliskuu+2012/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ja kuvituksia Huhtikuulta http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...htikuu%202012/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun uusimmat, olkaa hyvät: http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Toukokuu+2012/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuisia kuvia lisää mm. Nurmijärveltä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...%202012/?n=100

----------


## Aleksi.K

Käväsin lomalla Tsekeissä ja nappailin vastaantulevia joukkoliikennevälineitä kamerani muistiin, kaikkien reissukuvien keskeltä löytyy joukkoliikennekuviakin tästä näin, olkaa hyvät

----------


## Aleksi.K

Heinäkuu alkaa ja jatkuu tästä, olkaa hyvät

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pitkästä aikaa paljon uutuuksia täällä: http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...2/Elokuu+2012/ ja http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...-Lokakuu+2012/ täällä, olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

tuosta löytyy uusia kuvituksia; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...-Lokakuu+2012/ samoin kun tuosta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...-Joulukuu2012/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Alkuvuoden kuvia olkaa hyvät; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...Tammikuu+2013/ ja http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...Helmikuu+2013/ . Löytyy kuvia niin ruotsista,pk-seudulta kun savostakin..

----------


## Aleksi.K

http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...Maaliskuu2013/ tähän asti koko maaliskuu, olkaa hyvät. Löytyy vähän joka puolelta etelä-suomea  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Viiltävää analyysiä Blue1:sta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/blog/

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Viiltävää analyysiä Blue1:sta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/blog/


Periaatteessa tekstisi on jees, mutta siitä huokuu jossain määrin demari- tai jopa kommarimeininki. Jos haluat tietää miksi ajattelen näin, kerron toki.

----------


## hezec

> Viiltävää analyysiä Blue1:sta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/blog/


Konetyyppien nimet pistävät ikävästi silmään. Avro RJ-85, (McDonnell Douglas) MD-80 tai MD-90, ATR 72 ja Boeing 717 ovat oikeat muodot. Viimeksi mainittuja valmistettiin Wikipedian mukaan 1998-2006, joten ovat ne kuitenkin 10-20 vuotta muita uudempaa teknologiaa, vaikkeivät toki enää tuliteriä.

Itse olen lentänyt Blue1/SAS:lla vaihdon kanssa Lontooseen viime vuosikymmenellä. Muistaakseni mennessä Tukholman ja palatessa Göteborgin kautta, ihan vain kun siten sai halvimmat liput. Kun on lomalla ja matkustaa niinkin kauas, parin tunnin lisäys matka-aikaan ei oikeasti tunnu juuri missään. Mitä nykytilanteeseen tulee, se ei taida olla kovin yllättävä SAS:n talousvaikeudet huomioiden. Toki siinä meni vähän hukkaan Blue1:n koneiden maalaus ja muu varsin viimeaikainen brändäys.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Konetyyppien nimet pistävät ikävästi silmään. Avro RJ-85, (McDonnell Douglas) MD-80 tai MD-90, ATR 72 ja Boeing 717 ovat oikeat muodot. Viimeksi mainittuja valmistettiin Wikipedian mukaan 1998-2006, joten ovat ne kuitenkin 10-20 vuotta muita uudempaa teknologiaa, vaikkeivät toki enää tuliteriä.


Avroja oli lisäksi käytössä RJ-100 -tyyppiä ja ATR't ovat 72-500 -mallia. Eivät SAS-ryhmää vaan Golden Airin joka alihankkii Blue1:lle Suomessa ja SAS'lle Ruotsissa. Atlantic Air lensi myös alihankintana Blue1:lle RJ-100:lla.

Mutta mitä muita uudempaa teknologiaa ne olivat? Ei noista koneista mikään ollut erityisen uutuudenkarhea vaan kaikki enempi vähempi sitä mitä muilta jäi yli. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa B717-laivue joka tuli Spanairin konkasta laitettavaksi jonnekin ja kas, Blue1 oli sopiva paikka kaataa nuo roskat. Entiset kanariantaksit alkoivat lentää niille huonosti sopivia reittejä mutta kun muutakaan ei ollut, niin niillä lennettiin ja lennetään yhä.

MD't ovat DC-9:n uudempia versioita ja DC-9 on tullut kaupalliseen käyttöön 1965. Toki niissä on tehty paljon muutoksia vuosien varrella mm. moottoreihin ja avioniikkaan, mutta MD-82/83/87/88/90 perustuvat samaan konstruktioon kuin ysit. Mc Donnel-Douglasin ja Boeingin kaupan jälkeen samaa konetta myytiin ensin MD-90 nimellä jonka jälkeen Boeing 717 -nimellä.

ATRaimet taas ovat 80-luvun tuotantoa, muistaakseni ATR-42 on 84-85 esitelty laite ja siitä on myöhemmin moottori- ja siipimuutoksilla tehty AnnetaanTakaisinRanskaan-72. Kelpo koneita polttoainetaloudeltaan mutta hitaita sekä kuormata että lentää.

Avrot taas ovat nelimoottorisina useammin ja enemmän huollettavia brittiläisen koneenrakennuksen voimannäyttöjä. Kumpikaan näistä kahdesta viimeisestä (RJ't tai ATR't) ei sovi putkessa kuormattavaksi matalien laskutelineiden johdosta joten niitä kuormataan ja puretaan bussimatkan päässä lentoasemarakennuksesta joissa on putket. Niinpä kääntöajat ovat pidempiä kuin putkessa kuormattavilla koneilla.

SAS toki lentää vielä MD87/88 -koneita mutta vain siksi että se on p.a. eikä pysty vaihtamaan juoppoja romuja pois. Viimeinen MD83 taisi mennä viime syksynä eläkkeelle kun MD88't menivät esim. Suomen valtion kolhoosilta Finnairilta eläkkeelle kohta 15 vuotta sitten mm. Flying Finnille dry leaseen.




> Itse olen lentänyt Blue1/SAS:lla vaihdon kanssa Lontooseen viime vuosikymmenellä. Muistaakseni mennessä Tukholman ja palatessa Göteborgin kautta, ihan vain kun siten sai halvimmat liput. Kun on lomalla ja matkustaa niinkin kauas, parin tunnin lisäys matka-aikaan ei oikeasti tunnu juuri missään. Mitä nykytilanteeseen tulee, se ei taida olla kovin yllättävä SAS:n talousvaikeudet huomioiden. Toki siinä meni vähän hukkaan Blue1:n koneiden maalaus ja muu varsin viimeaikainen brändäys.


Koneiden maalailu toki maksaa jotain mutta esim. viikottaisiin polttoaineostoihin tai palkkakuluihin nähden kysymyksessä on ihan marginaalisen pieni kustannus. Viime syksynä aloitettiin matkustamoiden uudelleen verhoilu uuden johdon pontevana ja silmään näkyvänä tekona mutta perustosiseikka on kuitenkin se, että Blue1:llä ei ole ollutkaan todellista mahdollisuutta pärjätä lentomarkkinoilla. Norwegianin tulo Suomen ilmatilaan paljasti B1:n ja Finnairin mukavan duopolin särkyväksi ja molemmat yhtiöt olivat kykenemättömiä vastaamaan kilpailuun vapailla markkinoilla. B1:n emon ollessa samanlainen mutta vielä vanhempi dinosaurus kuin Finnair, on yhtälö ollut jo pitkään odottamassa ratkaisemistaan; henkilöstö on kupannut omiin palkka- ym. etuihinsa yhtiöiden kilpailukyvyn ja kansalliset ylpeydet on pidetty iskussa veltolla yritysjohdolla ja puupäisillä poliitikoilla jotka ovat turvanneet ilmaherruuden.

Blue1 ei ole siis mikään menetetty mahdollisuus vaan se on ollut vain SAS'n yhden karille ajaneen strategian suomalainen ilmenemä. Samanlaisia on ollut Air Baltic, Estonian Air ja aikaisemmin mainittu SpanAir joissa SAS on paitsi pyöritellyt itselleen sopimatonta kalustoa, myös puuhastellut liiketoimintaa. Blue1 on nyt menossa SAS'n liikenteen osaksi voimakkaammin ja poistunee itsenäisten yhtiöiden listalta piakkoin. Veikkaukseni on, että kaiken maailman Dubrovnikit yms. puuhastelukohteet epäsopivalla kalustolla (115 paikkainen kone (B717) tuntikausien lennolle heikolla matkustajavirralla) saanevat pikaisen lopun, yhtiön organisaatio puretaan, laitetaan B717't takaisin liisariyhtiön riesaksi ja keskitytään lentämään SAS'n hubeihin Kastrupiin ja Arlandaan syöttöä. Kuopioon, Pietarsaareen tm heikkojen matkustajavirtojen paikkoihin voidaan lennellä jollain turbopropeilla alihankkijoilla jolloin ei tarvitse SAS'n (Blue1:n) työehtosopimusten kanssa painia vaan thaimaalainen cabin crew hoitaa asian kuten tähänkin mennessä.

Ai niin. Lensin OUL-HEL -väliä B1:llä viime syksyyn saakka parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan 3 krt viikossa. Olen siis minäkin joskus päässyt kyytiinsä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kumpikaan näistä kahdesta viimeisestä (RJ't tai ATR't) ei sovi putkessa kuormattavaksi matalien laskutelineiden johdosta joten niitä kuormataan ja puretaan bussimatkan päässä lentoasemarakennuksesta joissa on putket. Niinpä kääntöajat ovat pidempiä kuin putkessa kuormattavilla koneilla.


Helsinki-Vantaalla ainakin oli - ja eiköhän ole nykyäänkin - T1:n puolella osassa putkia sellainen erillinen alempana oleva kapea rullaovi, johon laskeuduttiin muutama porras alaspäin putkesta. Ainakin Finskin (Aeron) ATR:t käyttivät niitä. Jossain vaiheessa eivät muuten edes käyttäneet tuuppareita, vaan hurauttivat negatiivisilla säätölapakulmilla itse irti. Jotenkin on sellainen mielikuva, että myöhemmin se kiellettiin ja joutuivat turvautumaan tuuppareiden apuun.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Helsinki-Vantaalla ainakin oli - ja eiköhän ole nykyäänkin - T1:n puolella osassa putkia sellainen erillinen alempana oleva kapea rullaovi, johon laskeuduttiin muutama porras alaspäin putkesta. Ainakin Finskin (Aeron) ATR:t käyttivät niitä. Jossain vaiheessa eivät muuten edes käyttäneet tuuppareita, vaan hurauttivat negatiivisilla säätölapakulmilla itse irti. Jotenkin on sellainen mielikuva, että myöhemmin se kiellettiin ja joutuivat turvautumaan tuuppareiden apuun.


Joo, totta, on edelleenkin noita matalalle laskeutuvia putkia, olin jo unohtanut nuo. En tosin ole nähnyt matalia koneita aikoihin siellä mutta eihän se sitä tarkoita etteikö edelleen noin tehtäisi kuten sanot.
Negatiivisilla lapakulmilla peruuttaminen on varmasti taaksejäänyttä elämää ettei aseman lasit painu sisään ilmanpaineesta joten lienevät traktorihommissa, jos noissa käyvät, kuten kaikki muutkin. Ja saishan sen suihkumoottorinkin reverssille...

Traktoripalveluilla puolestaan asema tekee muutaman euron :-)

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kuopioon, Pietarsaareen tm heikkojen matkustajavirtojen paikkoihin voidaan lennellä jollain turbopropeilla alihankkijoilla jolloin ei tarvitse SAS'n (Blue1:n) työehtosopimusten kanssa painia vaan thaimaalainen cabin crew hoitaa asian kuten tähänkin mennessä.


Kokkola-Pietarsaareen ei lennä kuin Finnair, jonka lennot operoi Flybe Nordic. Suomessa (mukaan lukien osa HEL-ARN ja osa maakuntien lennoista ARN:n) SAS:n lennot Art72-koneilla sekä Saab200-koneilla operoi Braathens Regional. Itsellä oli kummassakin koneessa HEL-KUO JA KUO-HEL suomalainen miehistö ja myös Flybe Nordic operoi suomalaisella miehistöllä. Osan maakuntalennoistaan Flybe Nordic lentää Embaer 175 ja Embaer 190-tyypin koneilla myös suomen lentoja. Eli yllä oleva väittämättä ei pidä paikkansa.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tämä nyt menee jo nipottamiseksi, mutta kun sinulle on jo kerran näistä koneiden nimistä huomautettu, niin ottaisit opiksesi.




> Art72


ATR 72.




> Saab200


Saab 2000.




> Embaer 175 ja Embaer 190


Embraer 175 ja Embraer 190.




> (mukaan lukien osa HEL-ARN ja osa maakuntien lennoista ARN:n)


Jos nyt välttämättä haluaa lyhennettä käyttää, niin "ARN:aan" (lyhenne taipuu kuin sana mistä se on lyhennetty). Sujuvampaa olisi kuitenkin kirjoittaa Arlandaan.

----------


## Nak

> Sujuvampaa olisi kuitenkin kirjoittaa Arlandaan.


Näin tehden myös tavallinen, asiaan vihkiytymätön, tallaajakin pysyy kartalla kuitenkin mieltä kiinnostavasta aiheesta  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hullun hauskoja lähiökuvia mm Espoon Karakalliosta ja Matinkylästä alkaen tästä; http://aleksik.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Joukkol...3/DSC01813.JPG  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kesäkuulta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii.../Kesäkuu+2013/ Toukokuulta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Toukokuu+2013/ sekä Huhtikuulta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...Maaliskuu2013/ Lisäksi vielä reissukuvia Tsekeistä ja Itävallasta; http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvakatsa...tävalta+62013/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uudistin vähän 1G:n ulkoasua  ,linkki etusivulle sopii kommentoida. Kesän ja syksyn kuvia; heinäkuulta ,elokuulta sekä syyskuulta

----------


## Aleksi.K

Uusia kuvia lokakuun alkupäiviltä olkaa hyvät.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Varikkokatsaus Ruskeasuolta sumuisena lokakuun päivänä, olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joukkoliikennekuvia viikonloppureissulta Oslosta olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kuvia sekä videota metrotyömaakierrokselta Tapiolasta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Marraskuun kuvakansioon on kertynyt myös jo jonkin verran kuvia, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joukkoliikennefotoja Kööpenhaminasta ja Malmöstä, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joulukuun kuvituksia sieltä sun täältä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vuosi 2014 on ehditty polkaisemaan myös kuvituksien muodossa, olkaa hyvät

----------


## Aleksi.K

Lisää tammikuun kuvia, olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kajaanin reissulta kuvia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tästä alkaen viimeisen tammikuun päivän kuvia

----------


## Aleksi.K

Helmikuun kuvapaketti on valmiina. Helmikuun viimeseen päivään mahtui Porvoon reissu, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Maaliskuulta on kertynyt jo jonkin verran kuvia, olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Maaliskuu on valmiina, olkaa hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Tuossa taitaa olla allekirjoittanut työssään:

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...4/DSC07608.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tuossa taitaa olla allekirjoittanut työssään:
> 
> http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...4/DSC07608.JPG


Näin taitaa joo olla, oma mielikuvanikin on sellainen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Toukokuun ja kesäkuun kuvat olkaa hyvä ja reissukuvia tsekin matkalta tästä.

----------


## luukas79

Kivoja kuvia...  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksi.K

2014 vuodelle on mahtunut jos jokin näköistä kuvaa, en ole vain muistanut tänne päivitellä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vuosi 2015 on käynnistynyt mm Pohjanmaan kuvilla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tammikuun kuvat on valmiina, kovin kummosia ei nyt tullut otettua, mutta jotain ja helmikuulle on kuvia myös kertynyt.

----------


## kallio843

Aleksin 1G on puolentoista vuoden aikana saanut lisää kuvia jonkin verran, käykäähän kattomassa  :Smile:

----------


## kallio843

Aleksin 1G on saanut kuvapäivityksiä

----------


## kallio843

Nostetaan vanha ketju taas vähän ylös. Päivitin kuvagallerian pitkästä aikaa. Löytyy koko vuoden 2017 ja 2018 ensimmäiset kuvat, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä kuvia ovat.

----------


## kallio843

Päivityksiä on taas tehty. Tammikuu ja helmikuu valmiina sekä maaliskuulle jo muutamia.

----------


## kallio843

Kevään ja kesän aikana kuvasettiä kertynyt lisää. Linkki kuvastoon, olkaapa hyvät.

----------


## kallio843

Elokuulta tulikin aika iso setti lähes kaikkea joukkoliikennevälinettä, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## kallio843

Syyskuu on paketissa, olkaa hyvä.

----------


## killerpop

> Syyskuu on paketissa, olkaa hyvä.


Niin on koko kuvasto paketissa. Lisäajan ostaminen voisi olla paikallaan.

----------


## kallio843

> Niin on koko kuvasto paketissa. Lisäajan ostaminen voisi olla paikallaan.


Joo heh, oli näköjään mennyt umpeen. Nyt pyörinyt jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## kallio843

Joulukuun kuvia vähän, olkaa hyvä.

----------


## kallio843

Alkuvuoden kuvia löytyy niin mm Helsingistä ja Berliinistä.

----------


## kallio843

Maaliskuun kuvat on valmiina. Tuli käytyä Gibraltarilla, joten myös sieltä toki on kuvia.

----------


## kallio843

2019 vuoden kesän aikana on tullut pyörittyä ties missä joten kuvia on kertynyt paljon uusia.

----------


## kallio843

Syyskuun ja Lokakuun kuvasetit valmiina. Kuvia löytyy paitsi Höslän alueelta niin myöskin Tsekeistä ja Baltiasta.

----------


## kallio843

Kuukausikuvastot alkuvuoden osalta on vihdoin päivitetty.

----------


## kallio843

Herätetääs tämä viestiketju henkiin. Vuoden 2021 ja alkuvuoden 2022 kuvia.

----------

